# New fish to add after the cycling process



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

You all can see the fish I have in my 38G tank as of now. Assuming all goes well after 1 month. What fish should I add?

I am honestly thinking about some cardinal tetras (don't know how many yet) also German Blue Ram's (don't know how many either)

The reason I don't know how many to add because I'm new and I'm not sure what would work. Now I have had other opinions and they all seem to vary.
I have seen community tanks with many many different species living great. I also hear other people letting me know their experiences. 

I understand each fish has their own personalitys. Like with one or two of the tetras I noticed that after feeding, they start darting fiercly towards each other, while all the other fish are pretty good.

Anyhow I want my tank to be very colourful and peaceful if possible.
Any suggestions and opinions are welcome.

Let's see this 38G get filled up!

:smile:

Side note: 
The Cardinal Tetra looks very similar and is often confused with the Neon Tetra. The Cardinal Tetra will have the red stripe the full length of its body on the lower half, whereas the Neon Tetra will have the red stripe only half way. *These tetras make excellent community tank mates *and for best results you should keep them in a school (shoal) of 6 or more.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

First I would highly recommend waiting at least 6 weeks before you add anything to that tank. 

Second the cardinals would probably go better than the rams, but I do not know much about rams so I am not positive about that.


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

Wait another 2 weeks and get about 5 feeder guppies to cycle with.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

He/she already has fish in the tank and its currently cycling. 

I would increase the schools you already have first. Tetras and danios are schooling and a minimum of 6 is recommended. With the 6 Danios, you should be fine, but you'll want to add atleast 3 more Black Skirts and 3 more Head and Tailights. After that, I wouldn't add anymore schooling fish, unless its even more to the schools you already have. 8 of each type would be ok.

I wouldn't suggest Blue Rams for beginners. They are pretty sensitive to water quality and alot of them don't live long for various reasons (disease, stress, poorly bred, etc....). I would suggest Bolivian Rams though. They aren't quite as colorful, but still have some good color and are more hardy. A pair would work nicely in that tank _after_ it is cycled. 

Other than that, maybe some Corydoras for the bottom to finish off the tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> about 5 feeder guppies to cycle with


 I don't agree with this. You already have enough fish to cycle with. Wait until you read nitrates then add the fish you want 2 at time about a week apart. Feeder fish are even more likely to bring disease to your tank than the ordinary pet store fish.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

emc7 said:


> I don't agree with this. You already have enough fish to cycle with. Wait until you read nitrates then add the fish you want 2 at time about a week apart. Feeder fish are even more likely to bring disease to your tank than the ordinary pet store fish.


I am so glad that everything has not spiked in my tank as many said it would do. Maybe it hasn't spiked yet, but for now I am blessed to have that many fish in it and everything is still okay.

Since many are telling me not to add the Blue Rams which I want so much, I guess I'll go with the bolivian rams...

And what should my nitrates be after a month?

Side note. emc I replied to what you asked me on my other thread.


----------

